# New and seeking advice



## Fadnywg (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi All,
Just found out about the forum while searching for advice on my problem. Looks really excellent so far and I'm pleased to join you all.

I have a 2001(Y) 1.8T Quattro Coupe (beautiful green!) with ~97K miles on the clock. Just had the cam belt go unfortunately.
Now, only 3 weeks ago I spoke to my local Audi dealer and asked for advice on when I should change the cam belt. The advice was crystal clear 120K miles with no time limit. Essentially I did not have to replace my cambelt until 120K miles -
3 weeks later it has gone and looks pretty bad in terms of damage and repair costs.

I intend to get in touch with Audi to register my concern over their advice but beforehand I was wondering if any of you could tell we whether I have any chance of recovering some or all of the cost of repair from Audi given their recommendations. The car has essentially a full service history. All but one of those performed by Audi.

Any hints would be much appreciated....

Sorry I couldn't bring good news with my first post!

All the best
F


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi and welcome , unlikely to get anything back unless the dealer admits their mistake :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

The old advisary from Audi was 115k now they tend to say 80k so as said, unless that particular dealer admits giving incorrect advise there isn't much that can be done


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

now audi say 50k or 5 years whichever comes first.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My Audi Dealer says no time limit, but Audi CS latest advice is 80K & after 5 years, condition of belt checked & recorded at every Audi service. Wish they would speak to one another.. Have it recorded on Audio, Answer machine message. 
H.


----------



## Fadnywg (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi All,
Thanks for you comments. I have a feeling that the standard Audi advice depends heavily on the age of vehicle.

I spoke to Audi Cust Serv. earlier and they were quite understanding at least and agreed in the first instance that the advice I got was probably the current standard advice for my age of vehicle (albeit not sensible). They are checking with their techincal dept. to confirm this and I will hear back tomorrow morning from them...... I will of course let you know what happens.

Vaguely hopeful and miracle seeking,
Fadnywg


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

hi there.

Sorry to hear about your cambelt busting, its sole destroying when it goes in any car but particularly painful on the wallet with a TT.
Mines an 02 with only 38k on the clock, and the advice from my local (Watford Audi) is 75k or every 5 years which ever comes sooner, the same applies second time around im told, with this in mind mine is being done on Monday.

Question is, was yours done at 75k or there abouts ?



Fadnywg said:


> Hi All,
> Just found out about the forum while searching for advice on my problem. Looks really excellent so far and I'm pleased to join you all.
> 
> I have a 2001(Y) 1.8T Quattro Coupe (beautiful green!) with ~97K miles on the clock. Just had the cam belt go unfortunately.
> ...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

